# DC shore fishing



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

DC action has been good from shore lately, so I thought I'd check it out today, and try an area of the lake I've never fished. Started out at Wallsburg, and fished for hours with no bites. Tried the whole tackle box, but nothing worked. I decided to try my usual spot that has been good for bows lately. This time, the bows weren't biting, but late in the evening one beautiful male brown came in on a mepps little wolf spoon. Nice and thick, with a good bulge on the back. It looked like he had some kind of battle scar on his head, not sure what from. Overall, it was slow fishing (fished 8 hours for 1 fish). But, it was worth it for a decent brown


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

A very nice brown indeed.


----------

